# Teichrand



## shambuki1 (19. Apr. 2007)

Hallo liebe Teichianer,
bin nun fast fertig mit unserem neu gestalteten Teich. Möchte aber nun noch gerne wissen wie man die Ufermatte verlegt. Gräbt man die mit der Folie ein (Kapilarsperre oder wird die nur bis zur höchsten Stelle des Uferwalls verlegt? Irgendwie werde ich aus diesen Beiträgen nicht richtig schlau. Derzeitiger Fakt ist das ich einen Planzengraben rundherum um den Teich gelegt habe. Der erste Wall ist die Trennung von der Tiefzone die ist ja im Wasser aber beim zweiten Uferwall da müsste ich das irgendwie hinkriegen ohne einen Dochteffekt zu erzielen. Kann mir da wer einen Ratschlag geben?

Liebe Grüsse Babsy


----------



## Thomas_H (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand*

Hallo Babsy,

normalerweise wird die Ufermatte bis in den Filtergraben geführt.

Mach doch mal ein Foto;- Ich kann mir nicht ganz vorstellen, was du exakt meinst.


----------



## Annett (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand*

Hi,

Thomas, dass "Ding" heißt Ufergraben. 
Filtergraben ist das andere zum Nährstoffabbau.

EDIT: 
@Babsy
Bild folgt gleich-hab eh gerade das Paint-Programm auf.. und die kleinen Bildchen lädt der Lappi sogar hoch. 

 
Erklärung: Blaue Linie = Wasserspiegel Teich (Niederiger als Uferwall, höher als das Ende der Folie ganz links
Grün = Ufermatte
Braun = nährstoffreiches Substrat im Ufergraben
Graues Viereck = Randstein/Kante - am Besten in Mörtel verlegt. Dann bleibt sie stabil!

Die Höhenunterschiede sollten jeweils einige Zentimeter betragen. 
Also nicht ganz so eng bauen, wie ich das jetzt gezeichnet habe... ich übe noch.  

So gehts auch: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=52091&posted=1#post52091 (Ohne Ufergraben und -wall!)


----------



## Thomas_H (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Thomas, dass "Ding" heißt Ufergraben.


----------



## shambuki1 (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand*

Hallo,
bin erst leider jetzt dazu gekommen um euch zu antworten. Danke für eure Vorschläge bei mir schaut das aber ganz anders aus. Da wir am Freitag die Ufermatte bekommen haben, wurde sie gleich am Wochenende verlegt. Ich hoffe es ist so richtig. Wir haben also die Matte an der Folie punktuell angeklebt (eigener Kleber), also das heisst vom Pflanzengraben über den Wall gezogen und in der Kapillarsperre eingegraben (hoffentlich gibt das keine Probleme) muss dann die Folie ebenbündig mit der Grund-Oberfläche abgeschnitten werden oder wie macht man das damit nicht doch eine Dochtwirkung erzielt wird. Fotos folgen.


----------



## Berndt (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Wasserspiegel Teich (Niederiger als Uferwall, höher als das Ende der Folie


Hi, Annett!

Dein so beschriebener Teich wird so lange Wasser verlieren, bis die Wasserstandshöhe der Folienhöhe entspricht.

Hi, Babsi!

Meines Wissens stammt die Idee Ufergraben, Uferwall, Ufermatte von naturagart. Wenn du dort bestellt hast, war sicher die genaue Bauanleitung dabei. Wenn nicht, Stefan S.' Fachbeiträge lesen, sind zwar sehr lange, aber eben aus dem Grund, dass man das alles nicht in kurzen Worten verständlich darlegen kann.

LG Berndt


----------



## Annett (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand*

Hallo Berndt,

da hast Du allerdings Recht - irgendwie wollte ich da wohl auch noch was tippeln/verbessern?, denn die Klammer ist auch nicht geschlossen. 

Naturagart selbst empfiehlt wohl:
Uferwallkuppe 5cm über Wasserspiegel Teich
Überlaufstelle auf dem Uferwall 3 bis 4cm (also 1-2cm tiefe Delle formen - bei großen Teichen auch ruhig mehrere) über Wasserspiegel
Saugsperre 2cm über Wasserspiegelniveau

So besser Berndt? :?


----------



## shambuki1 (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand*

Hallo,
Ich hoffe Annett hat nicht recht, anbei einmal ein paar Bilder, falls es mit dem Hochladen klappt. Übrigens die Ufermatte wurde nach der Anleitung verlegt.
Liebe Grüße Babsy


----------



## Heiko H. (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand*

Hi Babsy,

das sieht echt toll aus. Respekt!
Bin mal gespannt wie es aussieht, wenn mal die Pflanzen austreiben.
Werden doch bestimmt noch welche reinkommen oder?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## hermes03 (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand*

Ja sieht echt klasse aus find ich auch!!


----------



## hermes03 (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand*

Wie sind die Maße des Teiches wenn ich fragen darf??


----------



## shambuki1 (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand*

Hallo freut mich das er euch gefällt. Aber er ist ja noch nicht fertig. Die Pflanzen fehlen noch und der obere kleine Teich muss auch noch fertig gestellt werden. Bepflanzt wird er mit dem Altbestand und natürlich neuen insgesamt werden es ca 160 Pflanzen werden. Die Grösse ist jetzt 5,8 x 3,6 x 1,5 m. Bis dato weiss ich aber immer noch nicht wie ich die Folie abschneiden muss. Auch bemerkte ich vom Sonntag bis heute einen minimalen Rückgang des Wassers. Nach Kontrolle der Ufermatte und dort wo sie eingegraben ist, konnte ich nirgends Feuchtigkeit entdecken. Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte, sind das Abflussrohr und das Rohr das wir vom oberen zum unteren Teich verlegt haben vielleicht sind die nicht ganz dicht?!

liebe grüße babsy


----------



## karsten. (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand*

Hallo Barbara

und 

ich bin jetzt wieder der nölt ,   !

In ein paar anderen Treads läuft gerade das Thema Kapillarsperre !

die fehlt doch bisher ganz !?  

auch 

solche zum Rand hin auslaufenden Falten in der Folie sind unwarscheinlich
heimtückische  Wasserdiebe 

prüf doch zB. mal mit halb unter der Folie ausgelegter Zeitung ob umlaufend
alles trocken bleibt . 

Ich würde es Dir wünschen !

mit freundlichem Gruß

PS. 
NIX abschneiden  !!!!! bis alles paletti ist 
dranschneiden ist so  schwer !


----------



## Holger1969 (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand*

Hallo Babsy,

karsten hat, so denke ich, ganz recht. 
1. bisher fehlt dir die kappilarsperre. 
2. die falten, welche sich bis zum rand ziehen, können durchaus mal eben 5-10cm unter der wasserlinie liegen, ohne dass du es merkst. dort geht dann das wasser fort, bis eben genau dieses niveau erreicht ist. hebe die folie an einer stelle, an der sie sich überlappt mal an, und du wirst sehen, wie weit diese überlappung event. nach unten reichen kann. da zieht es dir das wasser mal ruckzuck über den uferwall weg. Eine falte kann auch durchaus wie ein schlauch wirken, d.h., "schnorcheslt" du an einem schlauch bis das wasser kommt, läuft die brühe solange, bis das schlauchende höher liegt wie der wasserspiegel. eine falte füllt sich mit wasser wenn du selbiges einlässt und entzieht dem teich dann das wasser, bis die falte im ufergraben wieder höher liegt als der wasserspiegel.
die beste kappilarsperre wirst du erreichen, wenn du die folie rundum senkrecht aufstellst. wenn du wirklich am ganzen teich das folienende "sehen" kannst, ist alles dicht und der wasserspiegel wird sich halten.
bin mir sicher, dass du das hinbekommst, da dein bisheriges ergebnis echt absolut         ist.

lg
holger


----------



## shambuki1 (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand*

Hallo, Vielen Dank für eure Tips (ist doch anders zu handhaben als vorher bei unserem kleinen Teich).Haben nun die Folie wieder ausgegraben und siehe da, mussten wir leider feststellen, das im Graben doch die Feuchtigkeit war und das rundherum !! Ich hoffe das es diesmal mit der Sperre klappt bis dato war kein Wasserverlust zu bemerken. Filter und Pumpe ist auch schon in Betrieb. Oberer Teich ist nun auch fertig und wurde schon teilweise bepflanzt. 

liebe Grüsse Babsy


----------

